# insurance discount



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Just got a good discount with my car insurance with LWIB insurance(advertised in ttoc magazine) for being a ttoc member. Happy days. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Another benefit from being in a great club.


----------

